# whats stronger african cichlids or piranha



## mike65 (Sep 12, 2004)

i was at my fish store today and i was looking at the fish and i saw african cichlids and i was talking to the guy and i told him i had a shoal of rbp and he told me that africans were more aggresive is this true, i would think the piranha are more aggresive wouldnt you guys


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

it depends on the fish... africans MAY be more aggressive, but piranhas have bigger, sharper teeth with stronger jaw muscles... you do the math


----------



## mike65 (Sep 12, 2004)

so the piranhas are gonna kick the cichlids ass then lol


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i have had a bummble bee african cichlid that was being nasty to all me other africans ,,,so i got fed up and took him out and put him in my p's tank ,,,ok let me tell you something ,,i put him in when the p's where going to eat ,,so i did and they chased the cichlid a little bit then the cichlid went nuts ,,after about a half hour all of my 5 p's where faceing the other way ,and the cichlid was in the high center of the tank watching them ,,if a p moved the cichlid would go after it ,,i was so funny seeing 1 bummble bee takeing over 4 3 and a halfin wild reds ,,,so in my book cichlids r much tougher then my p's







i wish i had a vid of this,,,


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

mike65 said:


> so the piranhas are gonna kick the cichlids ass then lol


 usually yes... if hes so sure of his cichlids then tell him to put them in your tank







j/k


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> i have had a bummble bee african cichlid that was being nasty to all me other africans ,,,so i got fed up and took him out and put him in my p's tank ,,,ok let me tell you something ,,i put him in when the p's where going to eat ,,so i did and they chased the cichlid a little bit then the cichlid went nuts ,,after about a half hour all of my 5 p's where faceing the other way ,and the cichlid was in the high center of the tank watching them ,,if a p moved the cichlid would do after it ,,i was so funnyseeing 1 bummble bee takeing over 4 3 and a halfin wild reds ,,,so in my book cichlids r much tougher then my p's


 but eventually you'll see the remains of that fish laying on the bottom


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> Little Waffen said:
> 
> 
> > i have had a bummble bee african cichlid that was being nasty to all me other africans ,,,so i got fed up and took him out and put him in my p's tank ,,,ok let me tell you something ,,i put him in when the p's where going to eat ,,so i did and they chased the cichlid a little bit then the cichlid went nuts ,,after about a half hour all of my 5 p's where faceing the other way ,and the cichlid was in the high center of the tank watching them ,,if a p moved the cichlid would do after it ,,i was so funnyseeing 1 bummble bee takeing over 4 3 and a halfin wild reds ,,,so in my book cichlids r much tougher then my p's
> ...


 yup you are right about that but it was funny seeing it happen tho


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

^^ true dat...and may be u will just come home one day to see your precious bumblebee missing







AND THE CULPRITS REMOVED ALL EVIDENCE


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ooo yea its dead,,lol,,dead for awhile ,,i was just say ,,,ooppss ,,maybe ididnt say that before,but it lasted 1 day ,,in the tank ,,i didnt say ether that it lasted or not ,,SORRY ,MY BAD,,,but i was funny seeing 1 cichlid rule over my p's for a day ,,,,but it was only a day ,,,,hehe


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

cichlids are usually more aggressive, but usually the most damage one can do to a fish its own size is wrip the fins and scales off.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> ^^ true dat...and may be u will just come home one day to see your precious bumblebee missing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea they probaly ate it all and swam around alot to burn off their FAT bellys hehehe


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Cichlids are more agressive, but they cant do the damage Piranha can do because they dont have the crazy teeth.


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

piranhaperson said:


> cichlids are usually more aggressive, but usually the most damage one can do to a fish its own size is wrip the fins and scales off.


 They can rip the eyes out too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i hate these threads


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

with cichlids and piranhas, it may very. The cichlid is more aggressive and if you add the 2, something bad is bound to happen. If the cichlid does not kill him in first couple of days, then the piranha will eventually kill him in time. I have a 8 inch barred male midas that will kill anything I put in with him in about an hour, regardless the size.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> it depends on the fish... africans MAY be more aggressive, but piranhas have bigger, sharper teeth with stronger jaw muscles... you do the math

















no matter how aggressive the Africans may be they simply do not have the equipment to survive a fight with a Piranha....I'm not encouraging u to pit them up against each other







........it also depends on who has been in the tank first(Piranhas)........even if u change the arangment the P's will b on those Cichlids quick


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> > it depends on the fish... africans MAY be more aggressive, but piranhas have bigger, sharper teeth with stronger jaw muscles... you do the math
> 
> 
> :nod:
> ...


 agreed, home field advantage is key

but i really hope nobody will actually try this, regarless of who wins, you're still losing an awesome fish


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

a cichlid doesn't stand a chance against a p.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i hate these threads


 your not alone


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

IMO African cichlids are wimps compared to CA cichlids.










Tell me again that cichlids don't have teeth...


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Ya for the most part a piranha would massacre the chiclid.......eventually


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i hate these threads


 i agree.
these threads cannot be identified, all they do is let people argue over p's or cichlids.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

if u guys dont like these threads ....then u shouldnt click on the topic...

and when u guys click on this thread u dont like u click the "addreply" button

when i dont like a thread i simply dont reply as easy as that

no matter how much u dont like these threads wich many members actually dont ...they WILL keep popping out from time to time


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

> I have a 8 inch barred male midas that will kill anything I put in with him in about an hour, regardless the size.


 Even if u put it in a tank with 24" manny :rasp:


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

the p's will always win the actual fight.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

my brother has like 2 one inch africans and they killed his pleco, ive had my pleco in with my 5 4 inch p's for over a week and not even a nip, but i sitll think p's would take em no prob.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

depends on the type of african that you are talking about. mbunas are not as strong as piranhas, but they definatly are agressive as hell. but if you are talking about larger africans such as buttikoferis, i think they could easily hold their own against a piranha. but I wouldnt want to find out (and I hope you dont either).


----------



## pats&theoverfor... (Jul 28, 2004)

it's like steven segal and bruce lee. segal is more ACTIVELY aggressive, but bruce would demolish him in under 60 seconds if it came to blows.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I put a 4" flowerhorn and a 5" livingstoni that I didn't want in my rhom tank and the rhom cut them in half.


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

True most african cichlids are more aggressive than RBP's, However if put in small tank, piranhas can be deadly, it dont matter if the cichlid is a lot bigger.
Example. On my 125Gallon I have 8 --5" RBP's all mean as hell, ate 2 of their piranha tank mate. and tons of other african cichlids I tried putting in. 
I have 1 very mean ass african cichlid about 4" big in the 125?GAllon tank. 
So I removed it from that tank and put him w/ my 2" baby RBP's in a 10gallon tank. As usual the african started picking on the small piranha, within a few seconds. The piranha turn back and started fighting they were both kind of which one bits the other tail first. Then, the piranha took a big chunk out of the cichlid belly, sh*t started putruding out. The cichlid started doing the lip lock thing, I could see the piranha started bitting on the cichlids lip, till it started to look like sh*t. 
Thats when I removed the cichlid out, and have enough of the fight.
So for all you people think your piranhas are wussies, try putting both fighters on a small tank and see what happen.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

As for midas ciclids 2 have secume to my tank and a managensue sp? barrely made it out of the bag before he lost his tail and i plucked him out and put him in my hospital tank, i have never had any thing live sucessfullt for more than about 1/2 hour with my p's and most thing's barley make it out of the bag. oh ya and the also ate an oscar


----------

